# MTB-Tour zwischen den Bismarcktürmen Herford und Bad Salzuflen



## Bizkit (26. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre regelmäßig mit einem Kumpel eine MTB-Tour durch die Wälder zwischen den Bismarcktürmen HF und BS.

Mittlerweile hatte er immer unregelmäßiger Zeit und deswegen suche ich nach Mountainbikern die Zeit und Lust auf Mountainbiketouren haben.

Im Schnitt fahre ich von Haustür und wieder zurück ca. 55km und 1100hm. Die reine Strecke zwischen den Bismarcktürmen liegt so bei ca. 40km.

Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, meld dich doch gerne.


----------

